# first pass



## RO.G.translator

_A few years ago, nineteen biologists from around the
world set out to give, in their words, a "first pass" estimate
of the extinction risk posed by global warming.
_
Propoziţia face parte dintr-un text specializat, dar destul de informal, în care autorul îşi permite uneori jocuri de cuvinte sau figuri de stil...De aceea nu ştiu cum ar trebui să interpretez *first pass*.

Mulţumesc.


----------



## Reef Archer

Aș zice „estimare preliminară”, date fiind sintagmele consacrate la care bănuiesc că vrea autorul să facă aluzie (first-pass effect).

Eudictul traduce prin (met) calibru degrosisor (la laminoare), dar n-am nicio idee ce înseamnă acel lucru.


----------



## RO.G.translator

Cu siguranţă a doua variantă e mult mai tehnică decât am eu nevoie. Mulţumesc tare mult! Apreciez promptitudinea răspunsului.


----------



## farscape

Alte posibile variante: estimare iniţială, prealabilă.

Expresia face parte dintr-o categorie mai largă de "first _something_": _first crack/attempt, first look/opinion, first light_ (în jargonul astronomului amator, prima observaţie astronomică cu un telescop nou).

Later,


----------



## RO.G.translator

Mulţumesc, farscape!


----------

